# Vintage Agility videos



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought maybe these should go in their own thread instead of tacked into the Agility training one. I am finding them really interesting!

Check out these jumps in this 1995 video!

https://youtu.be/C-yNUIC5f0Q






1992 FCI agility

https://youtu.be/tzdfv_ceRmg






I especially like all the shrubbery on the tunnels. 

1996. I want a team of cheerleaders now! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oEDfE_j4QMI







This one confuses me. 1994. Horses and dogs? 

https://youtu.be/aSq88Y7YOpk






It seems almost like pairs? But the first part of the team is a horse and the second part is a dog?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have seen other videos of the Horse/Dog teams. That one video with the German Shepherd, it looked like the Chute was not fastened down very well when he got caught up in it. Wonder how many dogs stopped for a "pee" at those bushes around the tunnel, great temptation for some dogs. In the first video it looked like the jumps were designed by a Horse person.

Interesting to watch.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

The Royal Agricultural Winter Fair in Toronto holds an annual event called The Canine Equine Challenge.

Not really vintage, but here is a vid from 2009 ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a8BkmZsuZ8

Here is another from 2007 with Joan Weston and Pot Roast, it only show the dog's portion of the run but I thought I'd include it because it's hilarious ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X6YCMImVUM


eta: actually there's a bunch more on youtube if you search 'canine equine challenge'


----------

